# 'Broken" A poem about foster care



## xJumperx

This is beautiful!!


----------



## wausuaw

Aw  ... It yelled at me and said my reply was too short, but I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

so sweet! i love it!


----------

